# American Products Company



## iceberg (Dec 12, 2004)

I HAVE A RIDING TRACTOR (LAWN) MANUFACTURED BY THE AMERICAN PRODUCT COMPANY I AM NOT ABLE TO FIND ANY INFO ON THIS MACHINE ANY ONE ABLE TO HELP ME, THANKS RON


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Ron, can you give us a little more info. such as a model number or name?


----------



## iceberg (Dec 12, 2004)

*lawn tractor*

made a mistake on the name of the company
it should have been
american yard products,inc
model #LT4216 SER# 030194A 003527

COMPANY IS OUT OF 
ORANGEBURG, SC 20116
ANY HELP WILL BE APPRECIATED. RON


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I am still looking but this is what I have come up with so far. Not sure if this is much help.

AYP - American Yard Products 

You machine sounds like it may be a AYP version of their Craftsman line. Perhaps you may be able to get parts support from Sears if you can cross reference their comparable model.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Here are some AYP parts. Several mower parts dealers still carry them. Perhaps you might get more info. on your model by calling one of them.

AYP Parts


----------



## MacDaddy (Sep 28, 2004)

Found this on the Poulan website. Thought you might find it interesting:



> American Yard Products -- #1 in Tractors, Tillers and Mowers
> 
> American Yard Products had its genesis as a division of the Roper Corporation, a producer of major appliances and outdoor products. In 1989, shortly after Roper was purchased by General Electric Co., the outdoor products unit was acquired by AB Electrolux and named American Yard Products.
> 
> AYP is a leading manufacturer of lawn and garden tractors, tillers and lawn mowers. It operates three factories which produce a broad range of these products under the Sears Craftsman label, for sister marketers Poulan, Weed Eater, Husqvarna and for other major retailers. The McRae, Georgia, factory, which started operation in 1971, is the largest single plant manufacturer of lawn mowers in the world.


But then I went to the Electrolux site and found this:


> As of 12 June 2006, the former Outdoor Products operations of Electrolux has been divested as a separate company, Husqvarna AB. Husqvarna AB is the parent company in the Husqvarna Group, covering outdoor brands such as Husqvarna, Jonsered, McCulloch, Partner, Poulan and WeedEater, as well as construction equipment brands like Diamant Boart and Partner Industrial. To access information about the Husqvarna Group and its range of brands, please go to www.husqvarna.com.


Another classic example of "you might be an engineer if you've worked for 5 companies in 20 years but never changed desks".
Mac


----------



## iceberg (Dec 12, 2004)

TRIED ALL THE WEB SITES THAT YOU PROVIDED BUT STILL NO LUCK, BUT THANKS ANY WAY 
RON


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sorry and wish we could be of more help Ron.


----------



## Mith (Dec 31, 2005)

From the model# I think your tractor has a 16HP engine, and a 42" deck.

What are you looking to find out? Are you looking for parts?

What colour is it, does it have a brand name on the side (husqvurna, rally)?

I have 2 AYP 12HP 36" cut machines, they are exactly the same chassis across several brands (husqvurna, jonsered, rally) and I can get parts easily. Good machines, not designed for heavy use, but mine stand up to it just fine.


----------



## OleGrandWizard (Jan 9, 2006)

Yep, need more info there Ron....anything else to help us out to give u more data?

:question: :question: :question: :question:


----------



## iceberg (Dec 12, 2004)

*garden tractor*

The color is green I think it was sold though K-Mart
Looking for a service and owners manual 
Ron


----------

